# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  BREAKING NEWS: Iran Internet cut-off is WAR coming SOON?

## Falseflagop

http://www.internettrafficreport.com/asia.htm


4 undersea cables have been cut. Do you know what it takes to cut these cuts at those depths? All happening about the sametime?

RON PAUL has been sounding the alarms but I think the alarm is here, probably something very soon as there eyes are now blinded. $#@! about to hit the fan?


Lets hope not!

----------


## Starks

Hasn't ICANN already stated that the cut cables are suspicious?

----------


## WilliamC

That does NOT look good

----------


## icon124

I hate you Bush

----------


## Cinderella

woah woah woah....whats going on??

----------


## Shink

> http://www.internettrafficreport.com/asia.htm
> 
> 
> 4 undersea cables have been cut. Do you know what it takes to cut these cuts at those depths? All happening about the sametime?
> 
> RON PAUL has been sounding the alarms but I think the alarm is here, probably something very soon as there eyes are now blinded. $#@! about to hit the fan?
> 
> 
> Lets hope not!


Undersea?  That's $#@!in' Navy SEALs.  Jesus, buy some silver and food stores NOW.  This is obviously about the oil bourse and the pipeline Cheney wants.

----------


## steph3n

supposedly it is ship anchors dragging and ripping.

they are taking down india at the same time so if ti is some plan it is ridiculous and will result in major US problems too

----------


## Cinderella

what does this mean??  why would their internet be stopped??

----------


## sirachman

Hopefully this will be good for the campaign, but hopefully Ron will get in office in time to stop it!!

----------


## IPSecure

No, quit with the fear...

Flipper was humping it, and it broke...

----------


## WilliamC

> what does this mean??  why would their internet be stopped??


Uhh... cut off communications with the outside world?

----------


## steph3n

guys it is not just iran it is whole africa, middle east, and pakistan and india.

the cuts are suspicious but your adding things together that don't go.

----------


## Starks

To be fair, if the U.S. wanted to cut off Iran's, they are far more direct ways of doing it without cutting the trans-Mediterranean cables and causing billions in collateral damage.

----------


## Scott Wilson

*FEARMONGER*

*SPEAD RUMOURS

SENSATIONALISE*

----------


## tsetsefly

> http://www.internettrafficreport.com/asia.htm
> 
> 
> 4 undersea cables have been cut. Do you know what it takes to cut these cuts at those depths? All happening about the sametime?
> 
> RON PAUL has been sounding the alarms but I think the alarm is here, probably something very soon as there eyes are now blinded. $#@! about to hit the fan?
> 
> 
> Lets hope not!


your 2 days late with your breaking news.

----------


## Cinderella

> Uhh... cut off communications with the outside world?



but i mean why would this happen??  and do they kno who did it or how it happened???

----------


## WilliamC

Nothing showing up on google news about this yet.

Amazing how only Iran is 100% affected by this....

----------


## steph3n

> Nothing showing up on google news about this yet.
> 
> Amazing how only Iran is 100% affected by this....


THEY ARENT

it is all over new news but here it is being exploited to say IRAN only

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/...age/index.html

plus iran isn't even all cut off, they have many VSATs

----------


## virginiakid

War With Iran was decided years ago....When Iran decided to take Euros instead of the Dollar, that was when the war take started to happen with IRAN. We are already at War, just hasn't taken that extra step.

----------


## WilliamC

> but i mean why would this happen??  and do they kno who did it or how it happened???


Well let's just hope its an accident and not a prelude to an attack.

----------


## parke

> I hate you Bush


ditto

----------


## Phantom

*Internet Traffic Report shows Iran is off the net completely*

*Third undersea cable reportedly cut between Sri Lanka, Suez*

*Third undersea Internet cable cut in Mideast*

*Severed cables disrupt internet*

*MUCH OF THE MIDDLE EAST IS INTERNET FREE*

----------


## itshappening

> what does this mean??  why would their internet be stopped??


to make the people p&ssed ??

----------


## Falseflagop

Common Sense when you got after someone you KNOCK OUT its eyes, (google maps etc, Bloggers, news sites) Get with it people No ship anchors pulled out 4 cables all at the sametime in 4 different location, wake up! State of the Union Bush mentioned IRAN once again and the Oil Bourse is running, you decide, Stock Markets rocketing lately so crooks imho can bailout. Bad news daily and stocks rocket? Something imho is coming! Believe what you will this is my opinion.

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

Too many conspiracy nuts here.

----------


## WilliamC

> THEY ARENT


Did you follow the link? 

Based on that chart 100% of the internet traffic from Iran is out.

All the other countries are only partially affected.

Hopefully it's just a coincidence. Hopefully.

We'll know soon if it's not.

----------


## steph3n

> *Internet Traffic Report shows Iran is off the net completely*
> 
> *Third undersea cable reportedly cut between Sri Lanka, Suez*
> 
> *Third undersea Internet cable cut in Mideast*
> 
> *Severed cables disrupt internet*
> 
> *MUCH OF THE MIDDLE EAST IS INTERNET FREE*


Intrnet Traffic Report is only places that have submitted information not the entire country.

SriLanka is far from the MidEast, and this is taking much of south asia offline too.

----------


## steph3n

> Did you follow the link? 
> 
> Based on that chart 100% of the internet traffic from Iran is out.
> 
> All the other countries are only partially affected.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a coincidence. Hopefully.
> 
> We'll know soon if it's not.


look at what internet traffic report is, it is a user run community and it NOT 100% off. just 100% of those monitored by ITR

----------


## Diana

> guys it is not just iran it is whole africa, middle east, and pakistan and india.
> 
> the cuts are suspicious but your adding things together that don't go.


What's amazing to me is that it is so easy to cut off the internet to so many countries.  Just cut a couple undersea cables and they're offline. . .  

What exactly would it take to knock out the US's internet for awhile.  It'd be more complicated than a couple cables I'm sure.  Wouldn't it?

----------


## -lotus-

> To be fair, if the U.S. wanted to cut off Iran's, they are far more direct ways of doing it without cutting the trans-Mediterranean cables and causing billions in collateral damage.


when has collateral damage mitigation ever been a concern to our government? you new here or something?

----------


## ButchHowdy

> Too many conspiracy nuts here.


Speaking of nuts, all my favorite Iranian pistachio websites are still working.

----------


## fuzzybekool

> http://www.internettrafficreport.com/asia.htm
> 
> 
> 4 undersea cables have been cut. Do you know what it takes to cut these cuts at those depths? All happening about the sametime?
> 
> RON PAUL has been sounding the alarms but I think the alarm is here, probably something very soon as there eyes are now blinded. $#@! about to hit the fan?
> 
> 
> Lets hope not!


Let's not hype this. We have alot of Noobies here and all this will do is start rumors galore.

It was a ship's anchor. Not our CIA.

----------


## Falseflagop

Block information, see information flow is the enemy, to win in high tech WAR era you need to knock out this ! COMMONSENSE!

----------


## freedom-maniac

> what does this mean??  why would their internet be stopped??


This reminds me off how during World War I the British cut the telegraph cable between the US and Germany. With on British news (ie propaganda) reaching the US, the public opinion shifted gravely to anti-German favor.

----------


## Cinderella

what is imho mean??  ive seen it numerous times but i have no idea what it means?

----------


## steph3n

btw www.presstv.ir is in Iran and up fine, but slow streaming, so there goes iran being 100% down!

it is going to europe to turkey overland to Iran.

----------


## CelestialRender

I'm trying not to go conspiracy nut here, but the anchor explanation doesn't fly...

If that's the case:

A.) Why so many cuts so close together?
B.) Why hasn't this happened before (that I can recall)?

Seems like someone's up to something. Just not sure who, what, or why.

----------


## Falseflagop

1 ship anchor took out 4 cables in 4 different locations? Are you serious?

----------


## josh24601

It wus teh CFRz!!!!

----------


## Ayse

This may have something to do with it...it was supposed to open today according to the below article.

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020103

Further information about the ramifications about the oil Bourse

http://www.energybulletin.net/12125.html

----------


## steph3n

> I'm trying not to go conspiracy nut here, but the anchor explanation doesn't fly...
> 
> If that's the case:
> 
> A.) Why so many cuts so close together?
> B.) Why hasn't this happened before (that I can recall)?
> 
> Seems like someone's up to something. Just not sure who, what, or why.


all good questions but the premise is not valid, internet is not 100% out it is just crippled!

----------


## Mark

The Iran President's website is still up.

http://www.president.ir/en/

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

I guess we're attacking Florida next:

http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm

----------


## Ayse

Please read both these articles...the first one is very short...the second has some great info.




> This may have something to do with it...it was supposed to open today according to the below article.
> 
> http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020103
> 
> Further information about the ramifications about the oil Bourse
> 
> http://www.energybulletin.net/12125.html

----------


## josh24601

Honestly somebody moderate this crap.

If my posts about youtubes of McCain get whisked away in a heartbeat and this sensationalistic crap stays at the top of the most popular forum (having nothing to do with Ron Paul's grassroots campaign and oh yeah, completely wrong) something is off.

----------


## SonOfLiberty

um, slow internet is not gonna affect the Iranian bourse, guys.......

----------


## Ayse

NEW: Repairs to Mediterranean cables expected by February 12  from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/...age/index.html

Iran Oil Bourse to deal blow to dollar
Fri, 04 Jan 2008 20:45:41
Iran's Finance Minister Davoud Danesh-Jafari
The long-awaited Iranian Oil Bourse, a place for trading oil, petrochemicals and gas in various non-dollar currencies, will soon open.

Iran's Finance Minister Davoud Danesh-Jafari told reporters the bourse will be inaugurated during the anniversary of the Islamic Revolution (February 1-11) at the latest.

"All preparations have been made to launch the bourse; it will open during the Ten-Day Dawn (the ceremonies marking the victory of the 1979 Islamic Revolution in Iran)," he said.

The Minister had earlier stated that the Oil Bourse is located on the Persian Gulf island of Kish.

Some expert opinions hold inauguration of the bourse cold significantly devalue the greenback.

From: http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020103

----------


## affa

> Too many conspiracy nuts here.


One too few, actually.

----------


## Falseflagop

Israel's internet sparred? WOW amazing no?

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/...age/index.html

----------


## affa

> Let's not hype this. We have alot of Noobies here and all this will do is start rumors galore.
> 
> It was a ship's anchor. Not our CIA.


A simple question for you:
If it was our CIA or Navy Seals, do you think they'd report it?  Or would they report it being a ship's anchor?

----------


## steph3n

> Israel's internet sparred? WOW amazing no?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/...age/index.html


actually not really, they are carrying a lot of extra traffic causing some packetloss.

----------


## Hook

It is very difficult to take down the Internet because it has redundant connections and can re-route around broken links.  I'm sure it can go around through Europe to compensate.

----------


## Falseflagop

Cia, Navy Seals, Mossad involved?

----------


## steph3n

> Cia, Navy Seals, Mossad involved?


good grief.....WE DON'T KNOW making tabloid lies off speculation gets us no where!

----------


## Diana

> It is very difficult to take down the Internet because it has redundant connections and can re-route around broken links.  I'm sure it can go around through Europe to compensate.


That's what I was wondering about.  The news story I read yesterday made it sound as though with the cable cuts several countries were completely without any internet.  Seemed ridiculously easy.

----------


## WilliamC

> what is imho mean??  ive seen it numerous times but i have no idea what it means?


imho in my humble opinion

----------


## Shink

> Cia, Navy Seals, Mossad involved?


Okay, I can tell you that if this is a government action, it would be Navy SEALs.  But people are posting some stuff that should be considered.  Honestly, I knew the oil bourse would bring about hightened sabre-rattling.  We're going to need a clearer picture before we come to a conclusion.

----------


## steph3n

> That's what I was wondering about.  The news story I read yesterday made it sound as though with the cable cuts several countries were completely without any internet.  Seemed ridiculously easy.


no they are not without but congested

in india some houses are without in order for the business clients to have reliable connections for outsourcing.

----------


## SonOfLiberty

geez people!  all countries still have internet, its just slow as $#@! right now because they are rerouting through europe.  are we gonna attack india and sri lanka and dubai too since their internet is in worst shape than iran is?!

----------


## steph3n

> Okay, I can tell you that if this is a government action, it would be Navy SEALs.  But people are posting some stuff that should be considered.  Honestly, I knew the oil bourse would bring about hightened sabre-rattling.  We're going to need a clearer picture before we come to a conclusion.


not exactly, if we wanted to do it the navy could just, DRAG AND ANCHOR. that results in a much more serious break that takes longer to fix than a cut. a cut can be fused back quickly a dragging motion stretches and damages to the points the segments are unusable.

----------


## steph3n

> geez people!  all countries still have internet, its just slow as $#@! right now because they are rerouting through europe.  are we gonna attack india and sri lanka and dubai too since their internet is in worst shape than iran is?!


Maybe it was the Tamil Tiger?

----------


## Falseflagop

No but they have alot of arabs and a bombing could cause alot of blowback imho, less info available. Imho something does not feel right/

----------


## kimo

hate B/S..Need Truth!!!!

----------


## steph3n

> No but they have alot of arabs and a bombing could cause alot of blowback imho, less info available. Imho something does not feel right/


sure things are very odd about timing, but we shouldn't blow everything up into a big issue, especially without confirmations like ITR, it is not really reputable

if you want something updated regular and controlled more metricly look at www.internetpulse.com

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

The US cannot invade Iran lol that would be suicide. The entire Muslim world would come down on US troops

----------


## liberteebell

> Guys found something..
> Is this $#@! possible????
> conspyracy or just B/S???????
> 
> http://gmz.ptservers.org/pacman/viewtopic.php?t=8522
> 
> http://gmz.ptservers.org/pacman/viewtopic.php?t=2425
> 
> http://gmz.ptservers.org/pacman/viewtopic.php?t=8516
> ...



!!!!!

----------


## Zyphlin

> Guys found something..
> Is this $#@! possible????
> conspyracy or just B/S???????
> 
> http://gmz.ptservers.org/pacman/viewtopic.php?t=8522
> 
> http://gmz.ptservers.org/pacman/viewtopic.php?t=2425
> 
> http://gmz.ptservers.org/pacman/viewtopic.php?t=8516
> ...



OMGZ! Its the CFRz and NW0 ebil palnz to r00l us all! Thy R tha Ub3r Haxx0rs! Ph33r the l33tn3$$!

----------


## Mark

> um, slow internet is not gonna affect the Iranian bourse, guys.......


The Iraq War Was About The Dollar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVqkKN3HJJ0

----------


## WilliamC

> The US cannot invade Iran lol that would be suicide. The entire Muslim world would come down on US troops


Invade, no. Strike, maybe.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Interesting timing with Putin flying training runs

----------


## steph3n

> Interesting timing with Putin flying training runs


nothing new, nothing new at all, that is the 3rd time in the last year that the UK has met them, same deal as Iran speedboats meeting US Navy ships at the demarc line.

----------


## asgardshill

1. No pr0n for Ahmanutjob today.  Bummer des.

2. Maybe it was a virus tailored just to hit computers whose users are wearing pointy-toed shoes with the toes that curl up.

----------


## kimo

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/me...age/index.html

let`s hope its just happend.Could it be?? Nothing seriuos?

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> nothing new, nothing new at all, that is the 3rd time in the last year that the UK has met them, same deal as Iran speedboats meeting US Navy ships at the demarc line.


Is the media now giving this more play ?

----------


## rpf2008

> supposedly it is ship anchors dragging and ripping.


Unless we're talking about unbelievably shallow waters I highly doubt this.

Also, these cables survived all this time with other shipping traffic...AND, you'd think they might of thought of the whole "anchor" thing when they laid the cables.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

Too many $#@!ing nutjobs on this forum. Gee I don't know it could have been a boat that draged it's anchor for many miles, or more than one incident. To say this is being done in order to invade Iran with NO EVIDENCE is irresponsible and down right stupid on your part. STOP SPREADING FUD. Okay? Got it? Good?

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> Unless we're talking about unbelievably shallow waters I highly doubt this.
> 
> Also, these cables survived all this time with other shipping traffic...AND, you'd think they might of thought of the whole "anchor" thing when they laid the cables.


Maybe they let a new class of boats in. To say this was done by the CIA without any evidence is down right stupid and wrong.

----------


## asgardshill

Some additional information about this (per the AP - take as always with a grain of salt).

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22914651/




> NEW DELHI - At least for a while, the World Wide Web wasn't so worldwide.
> 
> Two cables that carry Internet traffic deep under the Mediterranean Sea snapped, disrupting service Thursday across a swath of Asia and the Middle East.
> 
> India took one of the biggest hits, and the damage from its slowdowns and outages rippled to some U.S. and European companies that rely on its lucrative outsourcing industry to handle customer service calls and other operations.
> 
> ...
> 
> While the cause of the damage was not yet known, the scope was wide: Traffic slowed on the Dubai stock exchange, and there was concern that workers who labor for the well-off in the Mideast might not be able to send money home to poor relatives.
> ...

----------


## ghemminger

I always thought that the NeoCons last attempt to save their power would be an attack on China - Iran maybe more realistic - and what would the reason be for?

----------


## LibertyOfOne

Oh and to the idiots that said all of Iran is offline. Did you even bother to RTFA? They have those round dishes called satellites dishes that gives them the ability to send signals up into space and back down. They still have other lines that are still operational.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> I always thought that the NeoCons last attempt to save their power would be an attack on China - Iran maybe more realistic - and what would the reason be for?


Speculation Speculation Speculation

Come back to me when you have something of substance.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

This effected the WHOLE REGION...

PAKISTAN, AFGHANISTAN, INDIA, KURPLAKISTAN, STAKISTAN... yotta yotta

----------


## ams5995

how could 3 lines be cut near simultaneously with 3 different ship anchors?

----------


## LibertyOfOne

You mean affected? 

You can still get online if you are in Iran. The internet is not some ceneralized comunications system like the phone company. There are still the lines that were not cut and the sat links that will always be up.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> how could 3 lines be cut near simultaneously with 3 different ship anchors?


Show me proof that the CIA did it or shut up. Sounds more reasonable than the former. It could be one ship that dragged it's anchor for many miles.

----------


## rpf2008

> Maybe they let a new class of boats in. To say this was done by the CIA without any evidence is down right stupid and wrong.


I'm not saying it was the CIA.  I think it may have been unusually strong tidal currents or something like that.  Perhaps it was a very hungry crab.  Either way it's odd that 3 cables all go down at the same time.

----------


## constitutional

> Show me proof that the CIA did it or shut up. Sounds more reasonable than the former. It could be one ship that dragged it's anchor for many miles.


ams5995 has only posted one time in this thread, no where in his post did he suggest CIA or any other U.S. government agency was involved in this. For reference, here is his only post in this thread:




> how could 3 lines be cut near simultaneously with 3 different ship anchors?


So I would like to know how come you are pulling out all these "STOP THE CONSPIRACY OMG! YOU NUTS, IDIOTS, SHUT UP!" arguments for posts that don't even suggest conspiracy? Isn't it time to stop being a smart ass?

----------


## jacmicwag

Now they know how us ex-America Online customers feel.

----------


## ams5995

> ams5995 has only posted one time in this thread, no where in his post did he suggest CIA or any other U.S. government agency was involved in this. For reference, here is his only post in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> So I would like to know how come you are pulling out all these "STOP THE CONSPIRACY OMG! YOU NUTS, IDIOTS, SHUT UP!" arguments for posts that don't even suggest conspiracy? Isn't it time to stop being a smart ass?


someone said it could be because a ship drug its anchor for a while.  that is reasonable actually.

----------


## raiha

Ayse's link is indeed fascinating in the light of this 'event'

About the Oil Bourse.

http://www.energybulletin.net/12125.html. 

· Sabotaging the Exchangethis could be a computer virus, network, communications, or server attack, various server security breaches, or a 9-11-type attack on main and backup facilities.

Ha Ahmedinajed has twice the i.q. of Bush. This will be his coup de grace. No way will Emperor Palatine accept this.

Read the link peoples and get your affairs in order!

----------


## stewie3128

OMG!!! They've cut off Florida!!!! They're going to invade Florida!!!!!!

http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm

----------


## TexFootballMom

Just thinking...what if our internet was cut off?

Should we have a back up plan for being in contact?

It could hamper the grassroots horribly.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> Just thinking...what if our internet was cut off?
> 
> Should we have a back up plan for being in contact?
> 
> It could hamper the grassroots horribly.


Agree. We need to get organized locally.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> guys it is not just iran it is whole africa, middle east, and pakistan and india.
> 
> the cuts are suspicious but your adding things together that don't go.


Uh oh.  The neocons are even worse than I thought.  Sounds a bit much to handle at once.

----------


## liberteebell

> Ayse's link is indeed fascinating in the light of this 'event'
> 
> About the Oil Bourse.
> 
> http://www.energybulletin.net/12125.html. 
> 
> · Sabotaging the Exchangethis could be a computer virus, network, communications, or server attack, various server security breaches, or a 9-11-type attack on main and backup facilities.
> 
> Ha Ahmedinajed has twice the i.q. of Bush. This will be his coup de grace. No way will Emperor Palatine accept this.
> ...


Indeed this is interesting.  At the risk of sounding like the conspiracy theorist that I am  , generally speaking there are just not all that  many things that can actually be chalked up to pure coincidence.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> ams5995 has only posted one time in this thread, no where in his post did he suggest CIA or any other U.S. government agency was involved in this. For reference, here is his only post in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> So I would like to know how come you are pulling out all these "STOP THE CONSPIRACY OMG! YOU NUTS, IDIOTS, SHUT UP!" arguments for posts that don't even suggest conspiracy? Isn't it time to stop being a smart ass?




If you want to support the nutters fine, but I'm not going to let it slide. This whole $#@!ing thread is about woo just look at the title.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

Well the back up plan, would be to organize in your city center. Wherever that may be. Establish a network, and begin doing what we are already doing.

----------


## RockEnds

> If you want to support the nutters fine, but I'm not going to let it slide. This whole $#@!ing thread is about woo just look at the title.


Maybe if the government would quit threatening to start a war with Iran, people would stop speculating that the government is trying to start a war with Iran.

Who's the real nutter here?

----------


## Shink

I think there is as much burden of proof for 'either' assertion.  I think it's as hard to prove that the government did this as it is to prove that at least 3 anchors in totally different areas pulled apart internet tubes.

----------


## freelance

I don't much believe in coincidences anymore. Y'all can believe what you want, and if smelling a rat that not one, not two, BUT THREE cables have somehow managed to get themselves sliced over the past three days (the other two were reported two days ago) disqualifies me as a serious person, then you know what? I don't give a rat's petuti.

----------


## Dr.3D

I have to wonder how deep the cables were in  the ocean.   A ship only has just so much anchor chain.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> Maybe if the government would quit threatening to start a war with Iran, people would stop speculating that the government is trying to start a war with Iran.
> 
> Who's the real nutter here?


You? 

Before you get all offended and report me like a pussy that was a question.

----------


## seeker1

> Did you follow the link? 
> 
> Based on that chart 100% of the internet traffic from Iran is out.
> 
> All the other countries are only partially affected.


The military doesn't want photos getting out when they nuke Iran.

You saw it here first.

----------


## asgardshill

> The military doesn't want photos getting out when they nuke Iran.
> 
> You saw it here first.


Dumb-ass government, screwing things up again.  You'd think that the MIB would have had the brains to cut off all the Internet satellite uplinks in Iran at the same time that they cut the undersea cables serving South Asia and the Middle East.

----------


## RockEnds

> You? 
> 
> Before you get all offended and report me like a pussy that was a question.


I've never reported anybody.

----------


## freelance

From the CNN article:




> Schoonover said the *two cables damaged Wednesday* collectively account for as much as three-quarters of the international communications between Europe and the Middle East, so their loss had a much bigger effect.


The third one was today.

WHAT ARE THE CHANCES--statistically speaking? LOL!

----------


## Ronin

So is buying gold the right play here? I'm seriously thinking about dropping $20k in gold bullion.

----------


## Phantom

FLASH BACK!

*THE FBI SHUT DOWN OF ARAB MUSLIM WEB SITES IN THE DAYS LEADING UP TO 9/11*

----------


## austinchick

They should have paid their DSL bills....'rolling eyes'

----------


## austinchick

7 cables were damaged during TAIWAN Earthquake in 2006, perhaps there were Earthquakes in the regions recently?

----------


## PatriotOne

> FLASH BACK!
> 
> *THE FBI SHUT DOWN OF ARAB MUSLIM WEB SITES IN THE DAYS LEADING UP TO 9/11*


Oh great.  I was a little concerned about Iran but sounds like I need to worry  about, say, Los Angeles .

----------


## Smiley Gladhands

> So is buying gold the right play here? I'm seriously thinking about dropping $20k in gold bullion.


Always a good decision.  Might as well get some silver too while you're at it.


>>>><<<<

But to speak on the original topic....why is everyone assuming this means war is imminent (as in days).  It could just be an attempt to delay or interfere with the launch of the oil bourse, i.e., another in a long series of strategic actions meant to protect the Fed's ability to export inflation.  Just cuttin a few cables to mess with them.  Is that so hard to imagine?

----------


## nc4rp

uh you cant cut off the internet. thats why it was invented - to decentrailze communications in the event someone threatens your communication lines so that it cannot be disrupted because of the many different routes of traffic. They will just connect through other routes. i doubt they only have 4 lines of communication going in and out of the entire country.

----------


## PimpBlimp

This is interesting but I question the reliability of the news coming out of the area.

3 separate cables in 2 different locations is NOT coincidence 

I will keep an eye on this.

----------


## Richandler

This isn't time to be going insane. Whether or not it was because of suspicious activity is irrelevent. Right now we have to educate people about what has happened to our economy and not be selfish loons who think the world is going to end every other day of the week.

----------


## raiha

> It could just be an attempt to delay or interfere with the launch of the oil bourse, i.e., another in a long series of strategic actions meant to protect the Fed's ability to export inflation. Just cuttin a few cables to mess with them. Is that so hard to imagine?


No.

----------


## Dieseler

I know I always get warlike whenever my Internet gets cut off.

----------


## Falseflagop

4 CABLES CUT. cOINCIDENCE?  I doubt it, they are taken out the eyes and possible horrific pictures that could result from a nuke blast. They are shaping he battle field before the BIG EVENT imho Its coming, look no further than the stock market who has been up almost daily on bad and worse news, BIG BOYS bailing imho

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Iran has the 2nd most bloggers in the world per capita, only behind the United States..

Iranians are very well educated, have a well over 90% literacy rate...  With so many bloggers in that country, I am sure it is causing a stir in that country.

----------


## Ronin

> uh you cant cut off the internet. thats why it was invented - to decentrailze communications in the event someone threatens your communication lines so that it cannot be disrupted because of the many different routes of traffic. They will just connect through other routes. i doubt they only have 4 lines of communication going in and out of the entire country.


You are exactly right. And it's unpredictable to know where traffic would route in that situation. Strategically it would make sense to do something like this for intelligence. 

What troubles me too is the arms we are selling to the Saudi's. Also, in unrelated news "Poland 'agrees' to host US shield" 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7223568.stm

----------


## raiha

Well the FBI cut communications within Moslem USA just before 9/11. Ding Dong i hear a bell ringing.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/Archive/Ar...253580,00.html

This is in the Guardian archives:


U.S. pulls the plug on Muslim websites 

Islamic groups have condemned a government crackdown on a Texan telecoms company as part of a "witch-hunt", writes Brian Whitaker

Guardian Unlimited

Monday September 10, 2001


Five hundred websites - many of them with an Arab or Muslim connection - crashed last Wednesday when an anti-terrorism taskforce raided InfoCom Corporation in Texas. 

The 80-strong taskforce that descended upon the IT company included FBI agents, Secret Service agents, Diplomatic Security agents, tax inspectors, immigration officials, customs officials, department of commerce officials and computer experts. 

Three days later, they were still busy inside the building, reportedly copying every hard disc they could find. InfoCom hosts websites for numerous clients in the Middle East, including al-Jazeera (the satellite TV station), al-Sharq (a daily newspaper in Qatar), and Birzeit (the Palestinian university on the West Bank). 

It also hosts sites for several Muslim organisations in the United States, among them the Islamic Society of North America, the Muslim Students Association, the Islamic Association for Palestine, and the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development. 

In addition, InfoCom is the registered owner of ".iq" - the internet country code for Iraq. 

A coalition of American Muslim groups immediately denounced the raid as part of an "anti-Muslim witch-hunt" promoted by the Israeli lobby in the United States. 

Mahdi Bray, political adviser to the Muslim Public Affairs Council, said: "We have deep concerns that this once again is an attempt to rush to judgment and to marginalise the American Muslim community. There is a pattern of bias that often permeates all of these types of investigations." 

The FBI, meanwhile, insisted the search had nothing to do with religion or Middle East politics. "This is a criminal investigation, not a political investigation," a spokeswoman said. "We're hoping to find evidence of criminal activity." 

Several Muslim groups have linked the raid to an article which appeared in the Wall Street Journal on August 13. Written by Daniel Pipes, director of the foreign policy research institute in Philadelphia, it called on the US to "support Israel in rolling back the forces of terror" by shutting down websites belonging to the Islamic Association for Palestine and the Holy Land Foundation. 

"The federal authorities should use the tools it already has in closing down these websites and organisations," the article said. 

Daniel Pipes appears regularly in the US media, where he is regarded as an authority on the Middle East. Arab-Americans, on the other hand, regard him as a Muslim-basher and a staunch supporter of Israel. 

In one magazine article Pipes wrote: "Western European societies are unprepared for the massive immigration of brown-skinned peoples cooking strange foods and maintaining different standards of hygiene... All immigrants bring exotic customs and attitudes, but Muslim customs are more troublesome than most." 

In 1995, after the Oklahoma bombing (for which former war hero Timothy McVeigh was eventually executed) Pipes wasted no time in pinning the blame on Muslim extremists. He told USA Today: "People need to understand that this is just the beginning. The fundamentalists are on the upsurge, and they make it very clear that they are targeting us. They are absolutely obsessed with us." 

It is unlikely, however, that the FBI could have obtained a warrant to search InfoCom on the basis of Daniel Pipes's remarks in the Wall Street Journal. They would have to demonstrate "probable cause" to a judge, but in this case the reasons may never be known because the judge ordered the warrant to be sealed. 

InfoCom's lawyer, Mark Enoch, said that whatever the company was suspected of, the FBI had "bad information"; InfoCom was innocent of any wrongdoing. 

According to the New York Times, citing unnamed government officials, the purpose of the search was to discover whether InfoCom has any links to the militant Palestinian organisation, Hamas. 

Under an anti-terrorism law introduced in 1996, it is illegal in the US to provide "material support" for Hamas or other organisations on the state department's banned list. Although Israeli sympathisers in the US have been clamouring for prosecutions, there have been no major cases so far and some lawyers question whether the 1996 law is constitutional. 

Just across the road from InfoCom's offices, in Richardson on the outskirts of Dallas, is the headquarters of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF). Apart from their physical proximity, InfoCom and HLF are intimately connected through two brothers: Ghassan and Bayan Elashi. The Elashis are of Palestinian origin and of a religious disposition. Ghassan is chairman of HLF and vice-president (marketing) of InfoCom. 

InfoCom is a small but apparently successful company with a global business in computers, networking, telecommunications and internet services. Established in 1982, it moved to the area of Texas known as "Telecom Corridor" nine years ago. Its business in the Middle East has been expanding largely because of its expertise in Arabic-language databases. It recently won a contract in Jordan for a website where people can buy and sell cars. 

Asked about the company's ownership of ".iq", the Iraqi national internet address, Ghassan Elashi said: "We were one of the pioneers of the internet at a time when all the upper domain names were available for everyone. We searched the lists and found Iraq was available for registration." 

To avoid any trouble over sanctions, InfoCom informed the state department that it had registered ".iq", Elashi said. The state department replied with a "ridiculous" list of restrictions which mean that the company has never been able to make use of the Iraqi domain. 

He said he had no idea what the task force was looking for in raiding InfoCom's offices, though the staff were giving them full cooperation. He added: "Over the last four to five weeks we have experienced some unusual hacking - mostly by pro-Israeli hackers." 

The HLF, on the other side of the street, is a tax-exempt charity established in 1989. Most of its efforts are focused on helping Palestinians in Jordan, Lebanon and the occupied territories, but it has also sent humanitarian aid to Bosnia, Kosovo and Chechnya, as well as earthquake relief to Turkey and flood relief to Mozambique. 

According to its website, the HLF has provided sponsorship for more than 1,800 Palestinian orphans and 450 families living in refugee camps. It has funded several medical projects, including Dar al-Salam hospital in Gaza, al-Razi hospital in Jenin, al-Ahli hospital in Hebron and a rehabilitation center for the handicapped located in Amman, Jordan. In Lebanon, it provided safe water supplies for 72,000 refugees in the Palestinian camps. 

For several years the HLF has been the target of attacks by Israeli sympathisers. A letter sent to news organisations by New York senator Charles Schumer accused it of "raising millions of dollars for the Palestinian cause in the Middle East, some of which has been knowingly channelled to support the families of Hamas terrorists." 

A more specific claim, mentioned on the website of a Jewish organisation, the Anti-Defamation League, is that it has provided "monthly stipends to the families of terrorist suicide bombers in Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza". 

The evidence against the HLF presented by the League in a 1998 press release was somewhat tenuous. It said that Israel had banned a Jerusalem-based organisation called the Holy Land Foundation (which it described as the "apparent counterpart" of the Texas charity) on the grounds that it was a front for Hamas. 

Also, the League said, the Texas-based Islamic Association for Palestine (IAP) had urged its members to send donations to the HLF. The League noted that the IAP had also "distributed official Hamas literature in the United States" and that its fundraising letter described the Palestinian struggle as "jihad" - "a term regularly used by Hamas". 

More recently, HLF and several other Muslim charities have become the target of a $600m (£409m) lawsuit by the parents of David Boim, an Israeli-American student who was shot dead in the West Bank in 1996. Using the 1996 anti-terrorism law, the family are claiming compensation from the charities, alleging that they provided "material support" to Hamas and were therefore responsible for David's death. 

Ghassan Elashi dismisses all these allegations. "The Holy Land Foundation is as clean as crystal water," he says. "We have never been bothered by any government agencies." 

But to the alarm of America's Arab and Muslim minorities, there are signs that the climate may be changing. Assistant New York state attorney general Karen Goldman has recently been pressing for a tax audit of HLF to "enforce the laws applicable to exempt organisations". Another Muslim charity, the Islamic African Relief Agency, is engaged in a legal dispute with the state department after it revoked US aid grants worth $4.2m. 

It is, of course, a duty of governments to ensure that charities maintain financial probity. The concern is that some charities may be getting singled out for discriminatory reasons. 

The catch-all nature of the 1996 law against providing "material support" to banned organisations is also arousing controversy. "It makes any support whatever a crime," one Arab-American said last week. "Simply giving blankets to the wrong kind of hospital could be a violation of the law." 

Email
brian.whitaker@guardian.co.uk

Related special reports
Israel & the Middle East
Iraq
George Bush's America

----------


## driller80545

How can communications be so easily destroyed when a tv news van can pull up in front of my house, aim a little dish at a satellite, and communicate. It would seem to me (and I know little or nothing about how this works) that to destroy communications within a country, you would have to get the satellites. Input?

----------


## PimpBlimp

> How can communications be so easily destroyed when a tv news van can pull up in front of my house, aim a little dish at a satellite, and communicate. It would seem to me (and I know little or nothing about how this works) that to destroy communications within a country, you would have to get the satellites. Input?


Satellites are high latency and low bandwidth. Fiber optic cables draped across the ocean are the primary means of world communication and data flow.

----------


## Seanmc30

Ya know, I almost asked the following question 
"With the economy this bad, and our country hanging by a thread of lint...could Bush really be this damn stupid."

But then I remembered the 300 times I have asked that question in the last 7 years and decided to go ahead and answer that question.

Yes, they are that stupid.  
Yes, they are that ruthless.  
Yes, they do not care about the country.  
Yes, they do not care about anyone in other countries.  
Yes, they only care about profits.   
Yes, they are a disgusting mutation of Corporation and Government.
Yes, to them the constitution is "Just a goddamn piece of paper".

----------


## cynic

Please correct this if it is wrong:

Wednesday's cables were cut off the coast of Alexandria, Egypt:
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default...2-2-2008_pg5_9

Today's cable was cut off the coast of Dubai:
http://blogs.usatoday.com/ondeadline...ternet-ca.html

Take a look at the locations on maps.google.com and notice that they are in different bodies of water; however, notice that there is a way of passage to Dubai from Alexandria via East Egypt. It looks like the two points could be ~3,500 miles apart. If we are lenient and gave 48 hours of travel time for 3000 miles, a ship would have to travel 62.5 mph.

I can only determine that freight ships travel at ~20mph:
http://www.geocities.com/freighterman.geo/know.html

I want to believe that the same ship snagged all 3 cables. That seems the most plausible without a theory based on conspiracy. Having said that, what am I missing to make this plausible? Can a ship capable of snagging these "internet" cables travel >62.5mph?

----------


## raiha

I found this in a comments section somewhere:

"Ships do not drag anchors. That is not what anchors are used for. Dragging the anchor not only wastes fuel but runs the risk of fouling the anchor and losing it outright. The paths that undersea cables take in the shallows close to shore are shown on nautical charts, and close to shore the rights of way are marked by buoys and warning signs. Captains get fired for breaking those cables."

----------


## BreakYourChains

> Please correct this if it is wrong:
> 
> Wednesday's cables were cut off the coast of Alexandria, Egypt:
> http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default...2-2-2008_pg5_9
> 
> Today's cable was cut off the coast of Dubai:
> http://blogs.usatoday.com/ondeadline...ternet-ca.html
> 
> Take a look at the locations on maps.google.com and notice that they are in different bodies of water; however, notice that there is a way of passage to Dubai from Alexandria via East Egypt. It looks like the two points could be ~3,500 miles apart. If we are lenient and gave 48 hours of travel time for 3000 miles, a ship would have to travel 62.5 mph.
> ...


Uhhhhh, perhaps a submarine can travel this fast?  BTW, did you read the second article? This is near the bottom of the article.  "_A blogger at DefenseTech arches his eyebrows at the week's events, asking, Who's Cutting the Cables?

His speculation (and it's simply that): Maybe it is time to be more concerned about terrorists cutting those undersea cables in the Middle East.

A commenter offers this speculation in response:

Sounds more like a NATO op if it was intentional. Terror networks are always using the internet to broadcast their propaganda. There is not much reason for them to do stop that. I'd say its a NATO op if it really was intentional and we were speculating here."_

Sorry, I do not think that terrorists would have the technology nor the capability to do cut these cables.  I guess it all depends on "who" the terrorists are?  They will stop at nothing to create fear!

----------


## InLoveWithRon

It was probably US submarines that have special equipment to cut those cables..

And I don't know why people think it has to be one ship or sub.. Nothing stops them from cutting these cables with multiple ships/subs at the same time.

----------


## driller80545

Didn't we watch "shock and awe" (ugh) via satellite?

----------


## cynic

> It was probably US submarines that have special equipment to cut those cables..
> 
> And I don't know why people think it has to be one ship or sub.. Nothing stops them from cutting these cables with multiple ships/subs at the same time.


I agree, an intentional operation would be more viable with multiple ships; however, I'm pleading for the plausibility of an accident and two separate ships don't bode well for the probability of an accident.

----------


## raiha

A sailor:

"Ships do not drag anchors. That is not what anchors are used for. Dragging the anchor not only wastes fuel but runs the risk of fouling the anchor and losing it outright. The paths that undersea cables take in the shallows close to shore are shown on nautical charts, and close to shore the rights of way are marked by buoys and warning signs. Captains get fired for breaking those cables."

----------


## aravoth

> A sailor:
> 
> "Ships do not drag anchors. That is not what anchors are used for. Dragging the anchor not only wastes fuel but runs the risk of fouling the anchor and losing it outright. The paths that undersea cables take in the shallows close to shore are shown on nautical charts, and close to shore the rights of way are marked by buoys and warning signs. Captains get fired for breaking those cables."


Yup, man, don't any of you guys go sailing, or fishing on the ocean?

----------


## rodent

> http://www.internettrafficreport.com/asia.htm
> 
> 
> 4 undersea cables have been cut. Do you know what it takes to cut these cuts at those depths? All happening about the sametime?
> 
> RON PAUL has been sounding the alarms but I think the alarm is here, probably something very soon as there eyes are now blinded. $#@! about to hit the fan?
> 
> 
> Lets hope not!


Just a random comment:

I really love your posts man.  I think you've got your head on pretty straight, even though sometimes you're accused of being a conspiracy theorist.

I bet we'd get along great in real life.

----------


## billyjoeallen

Ships do not intentionally drag anchors. They do drag them in strong currents and veryy rough weather or if unintentionally not hauled in. It could be an accident or it could be more funny business. I suggest we watch the situation closely, but not jump to any conclusions yet.

I am former Navy and private boat owner. I have drug an anchor accidentally before so I know it's possible.

----------


## raiha

Let's Play Join the Dots.

Timeline:

*08/17/2007*  $30 Billion Arms Deal US-Israel

http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exer...03338F46D6.htm

*01/06/2008*  Speed boat incident   

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/HL0801/S00104.htm

*01/10/2008*  "We'll nuke Iran" says Bush 

http://presscue.com/node/38692

*01/15/2008*  Nuclear capable missile launch -Israel

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...18/wmid218.xml - 47k - 


*02/01/2008 - 02/11/2008*   Iranian Oil Bourse

www.thenewstribune.com... 

Iran was supposed to open its petroleum exchange market market today, the Iranian Oil Bourse. 
en.wikipedia.org... 

The long-awaited Iranian Oil Bourse, a place for trading oil, petrochemicals and gas in various non-dollar currencies, will soon open. 

Iran's Finance Minister Davoud Danesh-Jafari told reporters the bourse will be inaugurated during the anniversary of the Islamic Revolution at the latest. (From between 1st and 11th Feb)


* 01/30/2008 - 02/02/2008*   Cables Cut: Iran out...Iraq and Israel not.

----------


## PimpBlimp

bump

----------


## LJHudd

> * 01/30/2008 - 02/02/2008*   Cables Cut: Iran out...Iraq and Israel not.


Does anyone have a link or source for this?  Besides those graphs?

----------


## PimpBlimp

So..., what are the odds that 3 separate breaks happened accidentally in two separate seas?




> A leading Internet provider in the Emirates said an undersea cable had been cut in the Persian Gulf, causing severe phone line disruptions and compounding an already existing Internet outage across large parts of the Middle East and Asia after two other undersea cables were damaged earlier this week north of Egypt.
> 
> Omar Sultan, chief executive of Dubai's IPS DU, said Friday that the incident was "very unusual." He said it was not known how the underwater FLAG FALCON cable, stretching between the United Arab Emirates and Oman, had been damaged.
> 
> "The situation is critical for us in terms of congestion" on international lines, Sultan told The Associated Press, but refused to speculate on the extent of the damage. DU said in a press release that the cause of the incident "had not yet been identified."
> 
> The owner of the FALCON cable, U.K. FLAG Telecom said the cable was cut at 05:59 GMT Friday, 56 kilometers (34.8 miles) off the coast of Dubai and that a "repair ship has been notified and expected to arrive at the site in the next few days."


http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/...et-Outages.php

----------


## Naraku

Yeah, I don't think this is coincidental. However, I do wonder what this could be intended for or intended to do.

----------


## raiha

> Does anyone have a link or source for this? Besides those graphs?


http://eldib.wordpress.com/2008/02/0...al-suspicions/

Sorry it's not MSM.

----------


## tekrunner

It's gonna be quite hard running their oil boarse when their communications are down. Think this was the point?

----------


## Truth Warrior

FYI .....
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9595_22-529826.html

----------


## Computer

Either a war, bourse disruption, or opportunity to install surveillance devices.

----------


## traitorist

Ships did not cause Internet cable damage

this story continues to unfold.

----------


## misericordia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_Oil_Bourse

note that the scheduled bourse opening dates for 2008 coincide with cables cut.

http://www.energybulletin.net/12125.html.

----------


## Kregener

Look no further than *THIS* in your search for the beating of war drums against Iran...

----------


## Ronin

Another update

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020102

The Iranian Company of Commodities Bourse has been tasked by the government to establish the long-awaited Oil Bourse on Kish Island.

The Cabinet of Ministers on Sunday issued an order to the Oil Ministry, Finance Ministry, Foreign Ministry and Central Bank to implement a plan to set up the Oil Bourse.

The Oil Bourse will serve as a place to trade oil products and crude oil.

The Ministry of Economy will be setting up the petrochemicals section by February 19.

The Oil Bourse is supposed to trade oil products in non-dollar currencies and many analysts hold the opinion that it could deal a blow to the already declining greenback.

----------


## LibertyForAll

Anybody recall "Blind Man's Bluff"? It was about U.S. submarine operations tapping into Russian cables undersea. That's what came to mind when I read this post. Below is a link to an article about it.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...52C1A96E958260

----------


## dwdollar

Are we invading Iran right now?  Check out Drude Report

----------


## RockEnds

Here's another interesting article:

http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satelli...cle%2FShowFull

----------


## inibo

> Are we invading Iran right now?  Check out Drude Report


In case anyone else hates the way Drudge articles seem to disappear, here is the text, before it disappears.




> American military in Iraq were authorized to pursue former members of Saddam's government, terrorists across Iraq's borders into Iran and Syria... Developing...


No link, just that blurb.

----------


## IPSecure

US Crashes Internet In Middle East After Saudi Threat, Russia Responds With Air Forces

http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1067.htm

Reports circulating in the Kremlin today are painting a grim picture of just how desperate US War Leaders have become as their economy continues its freefall towards total bankruptcy by their crashing of Global Internet access for the Middle East’s banking centers in Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Abu Dhabi, Iran, UAR, Turkey and Kuwait.

These reports state that the Americans became ‘enraged’ this past week when the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) rejected US demands for an immediate increase in oil production.

Further angering the Americans this past week was Turkey’s rejection of US demands for them to sever banking ties with Iran's Bank Mellat, and which allows Iranian continued access to Global banking resources.

But, these reports state, the greatest fears of the United States were raised this past week when Saudi Arabia ‘warned’ the United States to ‘back off’ of its threats against Iran or face the Saudi’s decoupling the US Dollar from its enormous World oil trade transactions.

Though the American President [pictured top left with Saudi King] personally went to the Saudi Kingdom to lobby the US’s Middle East allies in agreeing for attacks against Iran for the Iranians decoupling of the US Dollar from its oil trade, Bush was quickly rebuffed.

It should be noted that those Nations who have dared to decoupled the US Dollar from their oil trade, Iraq, Iran, Russia and Venezuela, have come under withering attacks from the Americans, and their Western Allies; none worse than the Iraqis who are reported to have suffered over 1 million deaths since being invaded by the US in 2003.

But, as these reports state, the ‘worst nightmare’ of the Americans appeared to be coming true this past week when their Saudi Arabian allies were reported to have begun the decoupling of the US Dollar from their oil trade with the intention of  replacing the rapidly declining American currency with the European Euro.

American War Leaders, though, have had previous warnings of the Saudis growing fears of being the holders of trillions of declining US Dollars with Saudi Arabia, for the first time, refusing to drop their interest rates in ‘lock-step’ with the US Federal Reserve, and leading to fears of a ‘stampede’ by other Middle Eastern Nations out of US Dollar backed assets.   

Under such a threat, and with the Saudi King growing closer to Iran’s President Ahmadinejad [both pictured top left 2nd photo], Russian Military Analysts state in these reports that the United States invoked one of their so called ‘nuclear options’ by severing the three major undersea cables connecting the Middle East’s major banking centers to their Western, and Global, counterparts.

The significance to the severing of these cables is the Middle East Banking Centers being denied access to the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT), based in Brussels and which carries up to 12.7 million messages a day containing instructions on many of the International transfers of money between banks, lies in Saudi Arabia, or any other Middle East Nation, being unable to change their previously, before loss of communication, encoded currency instructions from being changed.

Moscow’s actions against the West, in the severing by the United States of these cables, was swift as President Putin ordered Russian Air Force Fighters and Bombers to take immediate action to protect the Russian Nations vital undersea cables in the Arctic and Atlantic Oceans.

To some of the Russian Air Force assets used we can read as reported by the Reuters News Service article titled "Russia sends bombers, fighters to Atlantic, Arctic", and which says:

"Air force pilots will carry out practice in the areas involving reconnaissance, missile-bombing attacks on a navy attack force of a hypothetical enemy, air-to-air combat and refuelling and patrolling," an air force spokesman said. The bomber group included two Tupolev Tu-160 strategic bombers, codenamed "Blackjack" by NATO, two turbo-prop Tu-95 "Bear" strategic bombers, and eight Tu-22 "Blinder" bombers. MiG-31 and Su-27 fighters were also sent to the region."

To the final outcome of these events it is not in our knowing, other than one Russian Banking Official, wishing to remain anonymous, stating that, “Should the Saudi’s effectively decouple their oil from the US Dollar, the United States, for all practical purposes will cease to be a World power as it economy will collapse completely as the US Dollar has no value in and of itself due to the staggering debt of the Americans. Without oil they are nothing.]

----------


## Ronin

If anyone wants to get into gold/silver quick check this out.

http://www.centralfund.com/

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CEF

----------


## thechitowncubs

I am scared.

----------


## Ronin

What do you guys make of this? See at the very bottom "(Source: Council on Foreign Relations)" Why would the CFR bash Bush and US Foreign Policy?

http://www.tehrantimes.com/index_View.asp?code=162508

----------


## IPSecure

Bush as a tool, is no longer relevant...

----------


## Ryphal

> Bush as a tool, is no longer relevant...


Yeah, Bush is on the way out, time for a new puppet. And I wouldn't questions them "going against" something they were once for. If we're gunna believe they really run the show, assume they though of these things before, and everything is just playing out like they want to. If something were that big and influential, I think they would plan for every contingency. 

Not saying I totally believe it, but assuming I did...

----------


## Ex Post Facto

Oh my this is just sad.

To the final outcome of these events it is not in our knowing, other than one Russian Banking Official, wishing to remain anonymous, stating that, “Should the Saudi’s effectively decouple their oil from the US Dollar, the United States, for all practical purposes will cease to be a World power as it economy will collapse completely as the US Dollar has no value in and of itself due to the staggering debt of the Americans. Without oil they are nothing.]

----------


## autobot

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/04/wa...ref=middleeast

NY times article posted 30 minutes ago says it is from 2005 document so everybody take a deep breath. I was shaking about the thought of invasion happening.

----------


## Chomsky

> What do you guys make of this? See at the very bottom "(Source: Council on Foreign Relations)" Why would the CFR bash Bush and US Foreign Policy?
> 
> http://www.tehrantimes.com/index_View.asp?code=162508


That article is not really bashing Bush as much as it is telling it like it is. 
If you read between the lines in that article, you can see if the Bush administration was ever really going to lash out in desperation, now would be the time. Especially if the Saudis are serious about getting rid of the dollar. The stars are aligning boys and girls.

----------


## Chomsky

> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/04/wa...ref=middleeast
> 
> NY times article posted 30 minutes ago says it is from 2005 document so everybody take a deep breath. I was shaking about the thought of invasion happening.


Oh ok, I just read that article, the fact that this document was leaked still has some significance, but I don't think its as urgent as we all thought.

----------


## Crowish

Another cable cut - today.

http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=3925

Near Dubai.

----------


## Chomsky

> Look no further than *THIS* in your search for the beating of war drums against Iran...


That is one of the best articles I have read in a long time.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> http://www.internettrafficreport.com/asia.htm
> 
> 
> 4 undersea cables have been cut. Do you know what it takes to cut these cuts at those depths? All happening about the sametime?
> 
> RON PAUL has been sounding the alarms but I think the alarm is here, probably something very soon as there eyes are now blinded. $#@! about to hit the fan?
> 
> 
> Lets hope not!


My friend says he is able to IM his cousin in Iran :P

----------


## attackkatt

I feel that it's coming soon. for the last year military shipments seem everywere on i40,and the DOE has been moving $#@! like never before.  I have been driving cross country for 19 years many truckers have noticed the hundreds of DOE  movments are suspicious to say  the least.

----------


## ams5995

what are they moving?

----------


## attackkatt

Although the DOE trucks and the dozen escorts try to blend in.... the public in cars never notice them.  We can spot them miles away

----------


## attackkatt

> what are they moving?


Department of Energy   nuke parts to and from bases and depots....never the whole bomb.     USAF Law Enforcement 82-88

----------


## Chomsky

> what are they moving?


most likely nuclear material

----------


## attackkatt

> most likely nuclear material


no... that is not the same TriState and Hitman haul that garbage waste and rods.

----------


## attackkatt

These are trucks are from the Weapons Storage Facility at Kirkman AFB "largest in the world google it" to AF and Navy bases.

----------


## Chomsky

> no... that is not the same TriState and Hitman haul that garbage waste and rods.


link?

----------


## ams5995

To avoid deflation, he will resort to the printing presses; he will recall all helicopters from the 800 overseas U.S. military bases; and, if necessary, he will monetize everything in sight. His ultimate accomplishment will be the hyperinflationary destruction of the American currency and from its ashes will rise the next reserve currency of the world—that barbarous relic called gold.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> what does this mean??  why would their internet be stopped??


information can't get out

----------


## Chomsky

> To avoid deflation, he will resort to the printing presses; he will recall all helicopters from the 800 overseas U.S. military bases; and, if necessary, he will monetize everything in sight. His ultimate accomplishment will be the hyperinflationary destruction of the American currency and from its ashes will rise the next reserve currency of the worldthat barbarous relic called gold.


helicopters: (ie pumping liquid capital into the US economy) ie rebate checks and interest rate cuts

----------


## attackkatt

> link?


http://www.able2know.org/forums/about39172.html




try this it's one of many

----------


## Chomsky

> http://www.able2know.org/forums/about39172.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this it's one of many


thanks

----------


## ams5995

A vote by five governors can - in "exigent circumstances" - authorise the bank to lend money to anybody, and take upon itself the credit risk. This clause has not been evoked since the Slump.

http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogsp...led-banks.html

----------


## attackkatt

well that sums it up  thats bad when they advertise   for escorts http://www.able2know.org/forums/about39172.html

----------


## ams5995

http://www.worldpress.org/Mideast/2314.cfm

----------


## freelance

FYI, see it here:

http://www.internettrafficreport.com/asia.htm

----------


## Ira Aten

> woah woah woah....whats going on??


Islaamic extremists, who can hold their breath a real, real long time, in an attempt to heist our freedoms, swam down to those cables, gnawed through them with their extremely sharp bicuspids and so now you know who done it.

Now everyone go back to sleep.

----------


## ToryNotion

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Middle_East/HC10Ak01.html

A counter argument to the iranian oil bourse hysteria and some good background reading.  Not sure who to believe but this is a good read.


excerpt....

As Michael Hudson explains in his brilliant and too-little-studied work Super Imperialism, the perverse genius of the US global dollar hegemony was the realization, in the months after August 1971, that US power under a fiat dollar system was directly tied to the creation of dollar debt. The US debt and the trade deficit were not the "problem", they realized. They were the "solution".

The US could print endless quantities of dollars to pay for foreign imports of Toyotas, Hondas, BMWs or other goods in a system in which the trading partners of the United States, holding paper dollars for their exports, feared a dollar collapse enough to continue to support the dollar by buying US Treasury bonds and bills. In fact in the 30 years since abandoning gold exchange for paper dollars, the US dollars in reserve have risen by a whopping 2,500%, and the amount grows at double-digit rates today.

This system continued into the 1980s and 1990s unchallenged. US policy was one of crisis management coupled with skillful and coordinated projection of US military power. Japan in the 1980s, fearful of antagonizing its US nuclear-umbrella provider, bought endless volumes of US Treasury debt even though it lost a king's ransom in the process. It was a political, not an investment, decision.

----------


## mosquitobite

> http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Middle_East/HC10Ak01.html
> 
> A counter argument to the iranian oil bourse hysteria and some good background reading.  Not sure who to believe but this is a good read.
> 
> 
> excerpt....
> 
> As Michael Hudson explains in his brilliant and too-little-studied work Super Imperialism, the perverse genius of the US global dollar hegemony was the realization, in the months after August 1971, that US power under a fiat dollar system was directly tied to the creation of dollar debt. The US debt and the trade deficit were not the "problem", they realized. They were the "solution".
> 
> ...



All of the oil bourse stories are so old (2+ years).  Is it possible that today's shaky economy is INFINITELY more at risk than it was?  And does this mean our leaders will take drastic and stupid measures to prevent a catastrophe?

----------


## Falseflagop

When you have 4 undersea cables cut, its is INTENTIONAL, add the fact that the US BANKS are now NEGATIVE RESERVES (If a Bank run starts watch out 1929 will look awful!)

And add the OIL BOURSE the writing is on the wall !!

----------


## pcosmar

Some interesting stuff, but it has been going on a lot longer than any are considering.
I remember the "Hostage crisis" in 79. I remember what we were told then, the radical students that took over, a coup, the anti American hostilities etc.
What I did not know is how WE started it. By WE , I mean our CIA and British intelegence at the order of Oil Interests.
Operation AJAX.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Ajax

As much as everyone loves to Blame Bush, this goes much farther and started long before his time.
This goes back to the man(or men) behind the curtain.
Same players, same game.

----------


## Falseflagop

Here is a new story to add to the pack?

Oil Bourse + Undersea Cable's cut + US Bank having Negative Reserves + this = BAD Sh-t brewing imho



http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satelli...cle%2FShowFull

----------


## mosquitobite

bump

----------


## McDermit

interesting

----------


## justatrey

> This may have something to do with it...it was supposed to open today according to the below article.
> 
> http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020103
> 
> Further information about the ramifications about the oil Bourse
> 
> http://www.energybulletin.net/12125.html


Forgetting about the cables for a moment - The second link is a must read! Really eye opening for anyone wondering about the true motives for these most recent wars, as well as the potential future war with Iran.

As for whether the cut cables are somehow related to our interests as descvibed in the article, this excerpt almost seemed to predict it, so I wouldn't rule it out:

_Americans cannot allow this to happen, and if necessary, will use a vast array of strategies to halt or hobble the operation’s exchange:

· Sabotaging the Exchange—this could be a computer virus, network, communications, or server attack, various server security breaches, or a 9-11-type attack on main and backup facilities._

----------


## mosquitobite

And see Wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_Oil_Bourse

July 2007 Iran asked Japan to pay for its oil purchases in Japanese Yen.[15]

September 2007 Japan's Nippon Oil has agreed to buy Iranian oil using yen. [16]

December 2007 Iran stops accepting U.S. dollars for oil. [17]

*January 2008* Iran's Finance Minister Davoud Danesh-Jafari told reporters the bourse will be inaugurated during the anniversary of the Islamic Revolution *(February 1-11) at the latest.* [18]

----------


## mayavision2012

From *Earthfiles* reporting on the 4th undersea fiber optic cable cut:

*"Cause? With public communications cut off in Iran and other Middle East regions, a geopolitical speculation is that cutting major undersea fiber optic communication cables is deliberate sabotage before some unknown upcoming event in the Middle East or elsewhere."*

IF this were the case, this would cut off all communications between our troops there with the mainland, and it MIGHT be a prelude to that "major event" the Neo-Cons are looking for to distract the Revolution; I think if these events occurred, the Revolution would be turning its eyes on Washington D.C.

----------


## tpreitzel

> From *Earthfiles* reporting on the 4th undersea fiber optic cable cut:
> 
> *"Cause? With public communications cut off in Iran and other Middle East regions, a geopolitical speculation is that cutting major undersea fiber optic communication cables is deliberate sabotage before some unknown upcoming event in the Middle East or elsewhere."*
> 
> IF this were the case, this would cut off all communications between our troops there with the mainland, and it MIGHT be a prelude to that "major event" the Neo-Cons are looking for to distract the Revolution; I think if these events occurred, the Revolution would be turning its eyes on Washington D.C.


This series of events is really beyond coincidence. C3C for military operations is totally separate from routine global communications carried via the internet. Why would someone deliberately cut FO cables carrying international communications, e.g. video (real time transmission of images of death and destruction, perhaps, which lies outside the control of the MSM), etc? If a country is simply going to conduct conventional operations, why go to the trouble to sever these cables? The prospect makes me uneasy. Prayerfully, nothing will come of this series of events, but I just feel uneasy.

----------


## DAFTEK

*Why isn't the Media reporting this?*

----------


## wirenut

This doesn't look good at all.

----------


## Computer

> *Why isn't the Media reporting this?*


I'm going to nudge you a little further in your awakening. For all practical intents and purposes on issues that matter, like the coming surveillance state, there is no media. 

Repeat that, there is no media. 

There is only a propaganda arm of the US Federal Governement, which is controlled, in secret, by a very few, select, powerful and permanent factions.

_There is no $#@!ing media!_

----------


## mayavision2012

No, doesn't look good....especially with "super duper" primaries being tomorrow.  But, whatever happens (or doesn't), the Revolution can only get stronger and more determined to take back our country and our world.

----------


## cynic

When this news first broke, I was a little worried; however, time has passed and if this was the beginning of something big, that something big would have already happened. If it was intentional, then whatever purpose it was meant to serve has been served. Delay of the oil bourse? perhaps...

----------


## tpreitzel

> When this news first broke, I was a little worried; however, time has passed and if this was the beginning of something big, that something big would have already happened. If it was intentional, then whatever purpose it was meant to serve has been served. Delay of the oil bourse? perhaps...


Why is the cutting of the cables continuing, then? At least to me, this operation apparently is still underway.

----------


## Computer

> When this news first broke, I was a little worried; however, time has passed and if this was the beginning of something big, that something big would have already happened. If it was intentional, then whatever purpose it was meant to serve has been served. Delay of the oil bourse? perhaps...


You just havn't thought about it enough. Consider this, the intelligence agencies now have a golden opportunity to cut the lines at other points and install devices which will record and transmit all future transmissions directly to NSA headquarters.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> *Why isn't the Media reporting this?*


*Have to keep the sheep in line.*

----------


## Computer

> You just havn't thought about it enough. Consider this, the intelligence agencies now have a golden opportunity to cut the lines at other points and install devices which will record and transmit all future transmissions directly to NSA headquarters.


They'll then be able to monitor and crunch all communications into and out of Eurasia with huge supercomputers, attempting to filter and mine out all data of a "terrorist" nature.

----------


## piotr1

bump

----------


## Computer

> You just havn't thought about it enough. Consider this, the intelligence agencies now have a golden opportunity to cut the lines at other points and install devices which will record and transmit all future transmissions directly to NSA headquarters. 
> 
> They'll then be able to monitor and crunch all communications into and out of Eurasia with huge supercomputers, attempting to filter and mine out all data of a "terrorist" nature.


Please, consider this....

If the British government circa 1750 had all of the powers that our current government wants, the American Revolution would have never happened. The founders would have been electronically monitered, biometrically tracked, and terminated before they could enact their terrorist plans. The government sponsored mass media would've supported it, too. Does that scare you? Soon, there will never be another revolution again, so I hope you're happy with the government and where it's headed. Let that guide your future decisions in life.

And remember, pretty much without exception, the powers that be, Rockefellers, Bushes, Kennedys, etc., all have their roots in crime. Now, they're going to chip us in the name of anti crime and terrorism. Ironic.

----------


## OptionsTrader

presstv reported today the following:

'No ship behind ME internet outage' 
Mon, 04 Feb 2008 01:51:07   
Egypt denies the earlier reports on the Mideast Internet outage, saying there were no ships present around when the cables were cut off. 
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail.aspx?id...onid=351020502

----------


## OptionsTrader

In a related story....

http://www.presstv.ir/Detail.aspx?id...onid=351020102

*Greenback's days in Iran numbered* 
Sun, 03 Feb 2008 23:55:53  

Kish Island, where Iran's oil bourse is to be established 
The Iranian Company of Commodities Bourse has been tasked by the government to establish the long-awaited Oil Bourse on Kish Island. 

The Cabinet of Ministers on Sunday issued an order to the Oil Ministry, Finance Ministry, Foreign Ministry and Central Bank to implement a plan to set up the Oil Bourse. 

The Oil Bourse will serve as a place to trade oil products and crude oil. 

The Ministry of Economy will be setting up the petrochemicals section by February 19. 

The Oil Bourse is supposed to trade oil products in non-dollar currencies and many analysts hold the opinion that it could deal a blow to the already declining greenback.

----------


## tpreitzel

> It's gonna be quite hard running their oil boarse when their communications are down. Think this was the point?


Possible. I'd place the highest odds for the motive being either the Iranian exchange or a nuclear (maybe NBC) attack or possibly both options.

----------


## Sally08

My hypothesis is that the cables have been cut to take the Mid-East banks offline for the opening of the Oil Bourse.

This may be a *protective* action vs. an aggressive action.

Other posts have indicated that decoupling the US dollar would have catastrophic effects for us.

If the Bourse is scheduled to open between 2/1 and 2/11 and another thread is about an emergency Cabinet meeting (maybe to explain why the cables were cut?), has Iran effectively started a financial WAR against us that all of our military might cannot touch?

----------


## Computer

> Please, consider this....
> 
> If the British government circa 1750 had all of the powers that our current government wants, the American Revolution would have never happened. The founders would have been electronically monitered, biometrically tracked, and terminated before they could enact their terrorist plans. The government sponsored mass media would've supported it, too. Does that scare you? Soon, there will never be another revolution again, so I hope you're happy with the government and where it's headed. Let that guide your future decisions in life.
> 
> And remember, pretty much without exception, the powers that be, Rockefellers, Bushes, Kennedys, etc., all have their roots in crime. Now, they're going to chip us in the name of anti crime and terrorism. Ironic.


Pull out a dollar bill. Look on the back. You're working for Pharoah. I don't care if you make 100k a year. We're all working for Pharoah, but divine right has been replaced with bureaucratic obfuscation. Same $#@!, different millenium.

----------


## cynic

> ...
> If the Bourse is scheduled to open between 2/1 and 2/11 and another thread is about an emergency Cabinet meeting (maybe to explain why the cables were cut?), has Iran effectively started a financial WAR against us that all of our military might cannot touch?


Link to the "emergency Cabinet meeting"?

----------


## Sally08

Emergency Cabinet Meeting an Ominous Sign called by Bush

http://www.dailypaul.com/node/33758

I Googled that title and came up with this URL that may have been the original source:
http://www.alipac.us/modules.php?nam...topic&t=102036

----------


## Ronin

Joint War Games in Gulf for France, UAE, Qatar
By REUTERS


PARIS  Forces from France, the United Arab Emirates and Qatar will hold their first joint war games in the Gulf next month, the French Defense Ministry said Jan 31.

http://www.defensenews.com/story.php...6953&C=mideast

----------

